# accidentally put transmission fluid in the power steering



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

any problems with putting transmission fluid in the power steering? There is a small leak thats why I filled it so its gonna slowly leak out anyways, but in the short term I would not think I would have any problems??


----------



## OffShore Man (Jan 10, 2005)

I wouldnt think so. after you get the leak fixed have it flushed. Dont use that stop leak ****. Dont wait a long time to get it fixed or it will take the pump out.


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

I think the 2 fluids are very similar. Shouldn't be a problem.

My son's Dodge Ram had a PS leak for a long time. After cleaning off the accumulated dirt, etc, I discovered it was a hose leak. Bought the part at NAPA for about $12 and replaced it myself. He probably bought $60 worth of fluid in Lubbock before he got it home and I could really look at it. 

It was a very easy repair once I got it cleaned down to the bare hose. I had my wife turn the wheel each way several times and could see the fluid seeping out of the hose and knew what needed replacing.


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

11andy11 said:


> *any problems with putting transmission fluid in the power steering?* There is a small leak thats why I filled it so its gonna slowly leak out anyways, but in the short term I would not think I would have any problems??


It shouldn't matter, that's all we ever used.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

WillieP said:


> It shouldn't matter, that's all we ever used.


 Shhhhhhh! Willie, you're gonna put some poor label maker out of bidness LOL!:headknock All I ever used too Guy


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

The only difference is power steering fluid is clear and transmission fluid is a pretty red.


----------



## speckfisher (Apr 11, 2006)

Should be ok. Even some new car manuals tell you to top off with p/s fluid or trans. fluid. I know Ford does.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

so, could you also put power steering fluid in your transmission if you wanted to?


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> so, could you also put power steering fluid in your transmission if you wanted to?


You can put water in your transmission if you want too.:smile: Not sure if it will work long or not though.

PS fluid is a lot more expensive(sp?)


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

Dont come cryin back to us if you end up blowin a tranny. :rotfl:



Kelly


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Both are hydraulic fluids but they aint the same. I wouldt try it.


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

mastercylinder said:


> so, could you also put power steering fluid in your transmission if you wanted to?


No. Power Steering fuild is missing the additives necessary to run it in the tranny.


----------



## rjohnson107 (May 21, 2004)

> Today 10:28 AMkdubyaDont come cryin back to us if you end up blowin a tranny. :rotfl:
> 
> Kelly


There is a joke in here some where.........must resist urge......fight it...fight it:rotfl:


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

i tried it , made the steering shift hard, had to drain it out, don't use headlight fluid either.


----------



## polishciv (Jul 8, 2008)

dexron3 transmission fluid can be substituted for PS fluid on most older vehicles and some... some late model cars. just be careful about it because on honda/acura they need honda PS fluid. dexron3 would work... but i'd rather spend the extra $ to put the PS fluid that was designed for a honda in my honda. the one thing that transmission fluid has over PS fluid is that transmission fluid tend to "clean" a little better... try it get a little bit of new trans fluid and try to get out the dirt on you hand after u work on you ride... it will come out... but u have oily hands that smell like trans fluid...

yea, you go ahead and try to put PS fluid in your CVT transmission eqiupped vehicle that uses specially formulated synthetic oil that cost about $25 a quart... lmk how that goes...


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

kdubya said:


> Dont come cryin back to us if you end up blowin a tranny. :rotfl:


well, i'd never even put transmission fluid in my power steering, or vice versa, but i was just curious if you could since everyone's saying they're basically the same thing.


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

mastercylinder said:


> well, i'd never even put transmission fluid in my power steering, or vice versa, but i was just curious if you could since everyone's saying they're basically the same thing.


Read my response a little slower to find the humor in it. :slimer:

Kelly


----------

